
Top 20 Employee Benefits and Perks (as Measured by Glassdoor) - ohjeez
https://www.glassdoor.com/blog/top-20-employee-benefits-perks/
======
Someone1234
The ordering on the list is odd. REI's seems really mediocre but rates #2?
Look at "Epic Systems Corporation" at #16, that's a super cool perk.

What is the ordering based on?

Also perks are rated so highly in the US because companies stereotypically
treat their employees so poorly. I worked for a startup in the UK which had no
perks except coffee, tea, & water provided, however because of UK law it would
be rated extremely perky by US standards (4 week paid vacation, unlimited sick
w/doctors note after a week, maternity/paternity leave, bereavement leave,
limited hours, paid overtime, free healthcare (NHS), state pension
contributions, etc).

I'm not saying some of these companies don't have unique and interesting
perks: they do. But I am saying that a lot of US companies still don't offer 4
weeks of paid vacation a year, maternity leave, and certainly people work much
longer hours (8-6 seems typical).

~~~
cballard
What do you mean by "water provided"? That seems like that should be legally
mandated? OSHA requires it in the US.

------
cballard
> Twilio offers employees a Kindle plus $30 a month to purchase books.

Why not just provide $30/month extra salary? Why is this restricted to books?

> Twitter is well-known for providing perks such as three catered meals a day

What? Why would you need dinner at work?

> World Wildlife Fund employees take Friday off every other week, also known
> as “Panda Fridays” at the nonprofit.

Now _this_ is a perk!

~~~
Someone1234
> Why not just provide $30/month extra salary?

It is a training stipend. The company benefits more from you learning new
things than they do by providing you $30 cash.

I will say books _only_ seems restrictive. Pluralsight has nice training
material in video form, and other places are doing interesting weekend
courses, why is dead paper the only method of learning to these companies?

~~~
cballard
Why would this be provided as a stipend instead of as an expense?

If you're completing the training on company time, it's just another expense.
If you're expected to do it on your own time, how is this a _perk_?

